# Aufrüsten - i7 2600 in Rente schicken?



## coolbit (30. März 2015)

*Aufrüsten - i7 2600 in Rente schicken?*

Hallo allerseits, 

da mein Mainboard langsam zu zicken anfängt und Windows zum Start etwa 3 min benötigt, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken ein wenig aufzurüsten.

Momentan werkelt ein i7 2600 unter der Haube und nachdem was ich so lesen konnte, sind die neuen Prozessoren ( der i7 4970 etwa ) nicht sehr viel leistungsfähiger.

Daher war meine Überlegung, ein günstiges 1155 Board zu kaufen (z.B. ASRock ZH77 Pro3 Intel H77 So.1155 Dual ) und eher in RAM (16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM) und eine grössere SSD (500GB Crucial BX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA ) zu investieren.

Als Grafikkarte verwende ich derzeit eine GTX 770, und nach der Aufregung um die 970 möchte ich die auch vorerst nicht tauschen. Eine 980 wäre möglich, aber so richtig kann ich da das Prei/Leistungsverhältnis nicht überwinden.

Was meint ihr? Ist es der i7 2600 Wert noch eine Weile in betrieb zu bleiben? Zukunftssicher ist das Ganze natürlich nicht, aber man müsste dann letzlich irgendwann nur CPU und mainboard tauschen.

Ich freue mich auf Meinungen.

Bis dahin


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2015)

Mehr RAM wird Dir nix bringen, oder hast du nur 4GB? Zudem kann sein, dass du - bis du dann mal den Sockel wechselst - eh lieber DDR4 nehmen willst...  


 Ich würde einfach nur ne SSD holen und dann mal Windows neu installieren, denn vlt ist Dein Board ja völlig in Ordnung, und du hattest Dir nur bei Windows was "vermüllt" oder so, oder die HDD ist nicht mehr okay. Und als SSD würden locker 128GB für alles, was den Windows-Alltag angeht, reichen, 256Gb auch für einige Games. Falls es dann trotzdem Probleme gibt und das alte Board in Verdacht steht, kannst du ja immer noch ein Board nachordern. 


Graka: die 770 schwächelt halt inzwischen ein wenig... ne Alternative zur GTX 970 wäre eine AMD r9 290, sofern der Strombedarf einem nicht so wichtig ist. Aber selbst eine GTX 970 kannst du nehmen: die Sache mit dem RAM ist ne Frechheit und fast ein Skandal, aber nur weil es vorher nicht kommuniziert wurde. In der Praxis aber ist das alles gar nicht so tragisch, das kommt derzeit kaum vor, dass man ausgerechnet in diesen Bereich von über 3,5GB RAM, aber maximal 4GB RAM-Bedarf seitens eines Spiels kommt. Ich würde nur nicht zu viel ausgeben - 360€ oder mehr sind für ne GTX 970 einfach zu viel. 320-340€ wären angemessen. 

ne GTX 980 ist viel zu teuer für das, was sie mehr leistet.


----------



## coolbit (30. März 2015)

Grüße, 

Danke für Deine Antwort. 

Zum Verständnis: nicht Win7 ansich startet langsam, sondern das Board hängt ca. 2,5 min im BIOS-screen fest, daher sehe ich windows nicht als Ursache, ist aber nur meine bescheidenen Meinung 

RAM sind 8GB verbaut, allerdings recht alter PC1333, nun gut, der Unterschied zu PC1600 wird nicht eben gewaltig ausfallen. Bei der SSD würde ich schon gern auf die 500GB Variante zurückgreifen, da machen mir auch die paar Groschen mehr keine Sorgen 
Ich hab halt nur ein Problem damit, Geld für wenig Mehrwert auszugeben, wie du schon mit den Grakas 970 bzw. 980 angesprochen hast. Das war eben die Überlegung bezüglich der CPU, warum 340€ für einen i7 4790 ausgeben, wenn der Leistungszuwachs
vergleichsweise gering ausfällt. 

Was meinst Du, kann der i7 2600 noch eine Weile sein Werk verrichten?

Servus


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2015)

Ach so, okay - es kann da aber sein:

- BIOS-Reset (cmos-Reset) machen, vlt. hilft es
- mal NUR die Festplatte anschließen, alles andere ab - vlt. ist ja ein anderes Laufwerk oder auch ein USB-Gerät schuld.



Wegen der Leistung: ein core i7 oder auch Xeon 1230/1231 für den So1150 wäre halt schon je nach dem 10 bis 30% schneller als der i7-2600, aber "nötig" wäre das noch lange nicht. Da würde ich eher noch warten, und wenn es Dir noch reicht, dann so lange dabei bleiben, bis du sicher bist, dass die CPU schwächelt. Wenn, dann würde ich noch die neuen CPUs abwarten (Skylake, sollen im Frühsommer wohl auf den Markt kommen), dann weißt du auch, was sich am ehesten lohnt.


----------



## coolbit (30. März 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis, einen BIOS-Reset hatte ich noch nicht in Betracht gezogen, das werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal versuchen.

Ich denke ich bleibe vorerst beim i7 2600, für "nur" 10-30% mehr Leistung kann man die Generation auch überspringen und auf SKYlake warten. Da investiere ich vlt lieber in eine neue Grafikkarte^^

Bis dahin


----------



## luki0710 (30. März 2015)

Habe mal so ne frage am Rande : wäre ein h97 Chipsatz sind sinnvoller


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Habe mal so ne frage am Rande : wäre ein h97 Chipsatz sind sinnvoller


 nicht für den i7-2600, der hat Sockel 1155, der H97 ist aber für 1150


----------



## luki0710 (30. März 2015)

Welche sockel ist besser? 1150?


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Welche sockel ist besser? 1150?


1150 ist neuer und etwas besser als der 1155. 

Beim 1155 gab es erst die 2000er-CPUs (i5-2500, i7-2600 usw. ), dann kamen die 3000er (i5-3470, i7-3770 usw.), die waren etwas stärker - je nach Anwendung und Spiel 0-15%. Danach kam der Sockel 1150 mit den aktuellen 4000er-CPUs, die sind dann nochmal was stärker, ebenfalls je nach Anwendung c.a. 0-15%.


----------



## luki0710 (30. März 2015)

Okey, danke. Ist irgendwie verwirrt 1155 ist größer als 1150, der passte Chipsatz ist beim 1155 aber kleiner. [emoji12]


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Okey, danke. Ist irgendwie verwirrt 1155 ist größer als 1150, der passte Chipsatz ist beim 1155 aber kleiner. [emoji12]



jo, das kommt immer mal vor - die älteren 1156 und 1366 zB sind schwächer als der 1155


----------

